# you are tryin to navigate away from the page



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Lorian,

whilst just browsng the site i occasionally get a message saying something along the lines of 'you are tryin to navigate away from the page, all data will be lost etc' then i am asked to click ok or cancel.

this has only happened since the server swap.

just letting you know


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Same here...

Getting it on other forums too...Is it web browser? I'm on Firefox, Don't like chrome..


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Apparently this is caused in FireFox if the page hasn't fully loaded or if you start typing a reply and then abandoned it.

Would that be the case for either of you guys?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Apparently this is caused in FireFox if the page hasn't fully loaded or if you start typing a reply and then abandoned it.
> 
> Would that be the case for either of you guys?


i had this exact problem on google chrome but after the server change its never occured. even running faster


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

im on neither fire fox or google chrome and this happens. to me this has only started since the interface has changed


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

is fine on my laptop which runs chrome.

i only get this prob on IE


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Lorain, I've switched to chrome now, and still get the "Are you sure you want to navigate away page" but I get a separate notification when I abandon a post, then it says - "Changes made in the editor will be lost" Then "Leave this page" or "Stay on this page"....Quite annoying as I often abandon posts to prevent myself from getting banned lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i get the same


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

i get it too.i'm using IE.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I get it all the time when I try to reply on a thread. using Safari.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bumping for the Skipper!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DrHunter said:


> Bumping for the Skipper!


Can the IE users please try enabling/disabling compatibility mode (page icon to the right of the address bar).

The error will still popup if you start entering a reply and then abandon it.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Rodger that!


----------

